# Toolbox for new truck. Where to get deals



## mwood1985 (Mar 13, 2017)

I need a black low profile toolbox that fits a standard z71 70 inch bed. Where's everyone getting theirs? The ones at lowes and all seem cheap


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 13, 2017)

Tractor supply sells a bunch of boxes 

But if you want a nice one get you a UWS box.  Or Adrian steel.  Google for a dealer of those would be best


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2017)

Check out the CamLock tool boxes, nicest one's I've seen.


----------



## MOTS (Mar 13, 2017)

I've found alot of good buys on etrailer.com. Hadn't priced the toolboxes but I know they have them.


----------



## mwood1985 (Mar 13, 2017)

My sister has the cam locker. I like the carpet lining to keep stuff protected. The 550 dollar pricetag has me in shock though.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a UWS, but my buds Camlocker is super sweet.  Buy once, cry once.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 14, 2017)

Weatherguard is one of the best, if not the best. The price will reflect that, but it's a lifetime box!  I had one I owned and swapped it thru 4 different trucks. Owned  it ~20 years, and finally just let it go, with one of my trade-ins. Still operated flawlessly! 

I would buy a used weatherguard, before I bought any other brand new.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 14, 2017)

Craigslist.


----------



## cactusjack (Mar 14, 2017)

You won't get deal, but they build quality boxes. Rawson-Koenig. 

www.rki-us.com


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2017)

x2 on Tractor supply


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 14, 2017)

I forgot about cam locker.  They nice.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 16, 2017)

Northern tool has one listed for $219 right now. Not sure who makes it, has Thur name on the label. It's a 70" slim low profile version in black.


----------



## MOTS (Mar 16, 2017)

Geffellz18 said:


> Northern tool has one listed for $219 right now. Not sure who makes it, has Thur name on the label. It's a 70" slim low profile version in black.


 
Darn good price and prices on most offered. They even have one for 169.00 for smaller trucks. I'm seriously think about getting one for my Tacoma if it will fit. Thanks Geff


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 17, 2017)

Geffellz18 said:


> Northern tool has one listed for $219 right now. Not sure who makes it, has Thur name on the label. It's a 70" slim low profile version in black.



I've been looking at one of the Northern brand chest style toolboxes myself, for my boat. Many of their boxes even list a lifetime warranty! For the money, it looks to be a nice box.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 18, 2017)

I've had two northern tool truck boxes, and they are pretty good. The Blk low profile full size has upgraded latches/locks and it's nice.


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 18, 2017)

Got an ad flyer in the mail the other day from Tractor Supply.  25% off all aluminum truck boxes.

X3 on the Weatherguard boxes.  Got mine at Tractor Supply during a 25% off sale.  Best box made and has the best warranty (IMHO).


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have a UWS and it must be the low grade model because it feels cheap.

Id get a Camlocker or Weatherguard next.


----------



## paulito (Dec 23, 2021)

I love my weathergard. The only other brand i would consider after having 2 of these would maybe be the camlocker. I like their rack they have on the lid


----------



## Steven037 (Dec 30, 2021)

Cam locker. I’ve had several and this is definitely the nicest. Not cheap but completely worth it.


----------

